# Throttle body V6 3.0? 1987



## A_G (Jan 8, 2010)

The throttle body on the v6 87 can be interchanged with the 4cy right (z24 right?) 

I went to the pick and pull to pick up a completle throttle body (50.00 bucks, where as the injectors are 350) from a C4C truck. And it was on 3.0 (one of 3 out there) and my ol lady had to pee so i had to leave it. 

When i got back out there, if that tbi is gone, can i grab one off the 4cyl trucks of the same year, will it swap over.

Any other cars that hav einterchangbale engine parts?

BTW i did notice this, there are never driveside door handles in and out. and the ones you do find are buggered up from somebody trying to pull the door panel off...

Anthony


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if u r just swapping injectors , yes..

if u r swapping tbi as a whole be mind ful of wire harenss and actuators ..

some tbi have 6 wires some have 8 wires or pins in the connector plug ..conversly some tbi hae 2 actuators and some have one..

the door handles are removed from inside the door ..


----------



## A_G (Jan 8, 2010)

Ive been switching over to manual doors, ive already switched over one door, but the reason ive only done the passenger side is i dont have inner or outer door handels for the driverside. 
And when i switch over the lock cylinder i want to do it all at once so i can remember how the bars go. 

ON the other hand your talking pins in the connectors going out right?

I would switch over the injectors but....if i have two TBIs and there the exact same, why pull them both apart..ya know. 

But i found a truck identical to mine so hopefully it will switch over.

Anthony


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The TBI are not the same but are interchangeable.....the SCCA HB's use to use the V6 TBI (the larger unit) to install on the 4 cylinder race trucks.......


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

is it a different tbi or just larger injectors??

thanks


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I think the throttleplate and injectors are larger!!!!!


----------



## dentedsub (Oct 23, 2007)

this sounds like an easy power upgrade, correct me if i'm wrong, but it sounds like i can go pick up a throttle body from a v6 and swap it in to gain a couple extra horses cause its has a bigger plate. is it that simple?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes...Nissan Motorsport raced these trucks in the late 80's with that being one of their mods.... straight swap yes....measure your bolt spacing......


----------



## joe_yoh (Feb 9, 2010)

I think if you will swap that, it's not a prob.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

..will this work to the ka24e or just the z24i?


----------

